# CampingCardACSI app



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just had an email inviting me to purchase the CampingCardACSI app at €3.59.

Am I the only one who thinks it should be free to existing subscribers?


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

JWW,

I have the CampingCardACSI app, I don't remember payment for it.

Got a small card in with the ACSI book which had a registration code.

I am sure I used this to register for free, but it has been a while since I registered and I don't have the ACSI book to hand.

Terryg

EDITED just checked and I did pay for the app, agree with you should be free to subscribers.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

As I understand it, the App is free but you have to purchase the maps. France for instance is £2.49, Uk £1.49 and Spain, Andorra and Portugal £1.49.

Keith

Just as a matter of interest, who was the email from ?

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/extra-information/eurocampings-app/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I consider it excellent value. 

At less than the cost of a Costa Coffee, it's not exactly going to break the bank is it?

Should it be free to subscribers? Apps take a considerable amount of time to develop and test, so it has to be paid for by someone.

Would you rather the annual fee be increased in order to "hide" the cost?? Not everyone wants the app so why should they subsidise those of us who do. 

I am currently on a ferry in the middle of the channel. I have been using the app to seek out my next few nights stopping places. Personally I find the app VASTLY easier to use than the book and consider it excellent value for money. 

Yes I would like it for free, but as I said the cost (about 20% of the cost of a SINGLE night on the cheapest ACSI site) isn't exactly Bankers bonus territory is it.???


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

kaacee said:


> As I understand it, the App is free but you have to purchase the maps. France for instance is £2.49, Uk £1.49 and Spain, Andorra and Portugal £1.49.
> 
> Keith
> 
> ...


I bought the app a few days ago in preparation for next week  
At first glance it did appear that you had to purchase the maps separately but that was for the non subscribers. 
I had lost my flyer with the code on it so I emailed ACSI and had a very prompt reply giving me a code and telling me how to do it. Email has been deleted now but basically it was to buy the app using the code they gave me then to log in to my ACSI account where I was able to download all the maps (separately so you don't have to overload the memory with those you don't need) without further payment.
So far it looks very good but will still take books with us and of course you do need the card to get the discount.
I think the maps only show the discounted sites, not the 'inspected' ones.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

This gets more complicated.....

This is from the ACSI web site: The app is free to download from the Apple App Store and Google Play and includes 50 selected campsites around Lake Garda as standard. If you would like information about campsites in other countries you need to purchase a country package from 'Downloads' in the menu. The payment process is then completed using your Apple App Store or Google 

It does not say that the maps are free to members and It does not say you have to pay for the app , I am a member and although I did not use my code (lost it when i received my books)  I have only paid for the maps I chose to download, NOT for the app.

The maps vary in price if you buy them individually or £12.99 if you buy the lot.

Keith


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

kaacee - you are a member if you bought the books! Thats what I was trying to explain in my post. I too had lost my code but contacted them and was given one, therefore I was able to download all the maps for nothing though I did have to pay for the app.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Right emailed ACSI for clarification and this is it.

There are TWO apps......one is campingcard app, for this you require the code to access the FREE download, the access cost is £3.75 ish !!this enables you to view all maps.

Second is Europe app (the one I got), download is free and each map is chargeable, so you buy whichever maps you want, download them to the app and away you go.......are you following me ?

Must admit ACSI do not make it very clear and although I informed them in my email that I had misplaced my code, they didn't offer to provide one, apparently you have to ring customer services to get a code.....surely would have been just as easy to put it in the email, but never mind.

One can debate whether you should have to pay or not, but I must admit the EU App I have is very good with lots more info than the book.

Hope this clarifies it somewhat.

Keith


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

All very confusing :? However we have each got what we have got and they might make it clearer for next year :roll: I certainly will check for any code that might come with the book.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

kaacee, it was sent from [email protected]


----------

